# One of my does, strange behavior?



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

One of my big girls Rosie, who I'm trying to get healthy, and bred, acted very strange today. She left the herd a couple of times, laid down and bawled her head off, stood up kept bawling. I went out to her she then walked of back to the herd bawling away... This happened a couple times. She's eating, pooping okay. She was resting with her sister in the barn when I went to go bottle feed Bella, and to check on her. No more bawling since she went in the barn. It was weird.


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

Possibly in heat?


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

erica4481 said:


> Possibly in heat?


I had a buck rag the second time, and she didn't seem interested, that's why I didn't go and get the buck. I literally thought she was in pain, but she seems perfectly fine now..


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Strange..Im glad she is acting normal now..could be she was in heat....Each doe acts differently...someofmy girls can care less about the buck rag others will go crazy..if she seems swollen or more red than usual..might try bringing her to the bucks fence line and see what she does...


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

happybleats said:


> Strange..Im glad she is acting normal now..could be she was in heat....Each doe acts differently...someofmy girls can care less about the buck rag others will go crazy..if she seems swollen or more red than usual..might try bringing her to the bucks fence line and see what she does...


Okay, I'll check her behind in the morning, and if she is acting like yesterday I'll do that. Thanks Happybleats


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Upset stomach? Was she stretching out her back and leveling out?


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

TDG-Farms said:


> Upset stomach? Was she stretching out her back and leveling out?


No, immediately she would get up when she saw me coming, I then looked her over, pet her, and then she went to go be with the rest of the herd. She wasn't stretching or anything. I honestly was getting a little worried. The last time she left berries, they looked normal. I'm going out to check on her before I go to bed, just to make sure she's still okay, but I'm hoping she is just strange in her heat cycle.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Just checked on her, checked her behind as she was standing, and it didn't look swollen or red... Gave her some scratches.. She looks and seems fine.. Weird.... Hopefully she will remain fine


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Well I think she is in heat, but I am waiting for some stuff to arrive, some stuff to hopefully get both big girls preggo. I think maybe a selinium/vitamin e deficiency so I'm going to try the power for a month, and them hopefully they will both get bred in November. Copper was to blame last year so now I copper bolus all my goats, this year both of those will be taken care of and then we can go from there. She's been in heat before but never took. I did take her by the bucks pen this morning, and she nearly jumped the fence taking me with her.. eeks

Also my mom put a box of apples down by where they were, on our side of the fence, so she was probably wanting some apples too yesterday, but since the one got sick last week, we are now careful on how many apples to give them.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Well, I don't think she was in heat, she just wanted apples. I ended up putting her in the bucks pen, and she RAN from them... She must have seen my mom put the box of apples there...


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

On the first heat, does often times do run from the bucks. Had the first doe come into heat 2 days ago and she LOVED to stand next to the intact buckling pen. Let them all talk dirty to her and wagging her tail. Put her in with the big buck. NOPE and ran away


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

TDG-Farms said:


> On the first heat, does often times do run from the bucks. Had the first doe come into heat 2 days ago and she LOVED to stand next to the intact buckling pen. Let them all talk dirty to her and wagging her tail. Put her in with the big buck. NOPE and ran away


Really? Hmmm, now I'm really wondering. August 7th she was also bawling up a storm along with one of kinder does... The other kinder was in the barn in labor. I thought it might be all the excitement but I put the ober buck with her, my kinder buck with my kinder, and they both made contact a couple times, I then went to go tend to my other one in the barn. I'm kinda thinking she's bred, and hoping so since I got nothing from her or her sister. Her behavior only lasted half a day.. The next day she was fine, wanted in the bucks pen, I though nah, I don't want winter kids, but then let him out and she ran... Boy these buggers are tricky... I'm going to wait until November to get a blood test done, to see if she goes back into heat. I'm sure I'll never have any of this down to a science, but I kind a like the adventure


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

if you get it down to a science...be sure to write a book! you'll make millions :ROFL:


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

happybleats said:


> if you get it down to a science...be sure to write a book! you'll make millions :ROFL:


Hehe!!!


----------

